# ibs and crohn's



## Guest (Oct 15, 2001)

could someone please tell me the difference between ibs and crohn's plus the signs and symptoms....Thank you


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jodie, you need a doctor to run tests to rule out IBD which is an organic condition. But here is some info.,however make sure you don't self diagnose yourself.IBS http://www.aboutibs.org/ IBD http://qurlyjoe.bu.edu/cduchome.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

IBS=IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME--OK--NO BIG DEAL NO ULCERS NO BLEEDING BENIGNCHRONS=INFLAMATORY BOWEL DISEASE==BAD==BIG DEAL ULCERS FROM MOUTH TO ANUS. PAIN DIARRHEA FISTULAS NEW DRUG OUT BADULCERATIVE COLITIS==BAD BIG DEAL ALSO INFLAMATORY BOWEL DISEASE CURE SURGERY AND TAKE WHOLE COLON OFF AND HAVE BAG. SOMETIMES IT IS REAL HARD TO DISTINGUISH CHRONS AND ULCERATIVE COLITIS---ONLY TIME LUCK------------------


----------

